
A collection of 100 NLP papers - jerodsanto
https://github.com/mhagiwara/100-nlp-papers
======
raxxorrax
Maybe these could be analyzed to let an AI write the ultimate NLP paper.

Quite the collection, thank you and those that helped answer the question for
the effort. Will certainly watch this repo.

